# Ozzie going to Alaska



## Snowy01 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have never worked in the tree industry, (well been paid for it at least) and for several years Ive seen photo's coming out of places all the way from Oregon to Vancouver Island all the way to Anchorage, and dreamed of going to work there.

Long story short, I've just finished up my job here, got my pay out with no ties or commitments, and I think the time has come to pack some gear and go see what I can suss out. VISA's are easer to obtain in Canada, but if it's a remote isolated area the US may be an option, and to be able to see Alaska at the same time, well, how could you even call that work aye...?

Anyway, if anyone has some tip's or info that may lead me in the right direction, it'd be might helpful

Thanks


----------



## Creeker (Aug 5, 2015)

No tips Snowy01, just wishing you all the best for your travels, sounds great.


----------



## 350X (Aug 9, 2015)

Good luck. Pack some bug spray


----------



## Creeker (Aug 9, 2015)

Snowy, re work - may not be any help at all, but this is off a forum I read occasionally -

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/forumdisplay.php/83-Help-Wanted

http://labor.state.ak.us/jobseek/jobseek.htm


----------



## Snowy01 (Aug 9, 2015)

Appreciate it mate, thank you.
At the moment Canada is looking far easier at this stage, but I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Sep 19, 2015)

Good luck mate, interested to see how you go as it's a idea I have considered when I can get to a similar position


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 19, 2015)

Ozzie,

Not sure where you currently live, but if your thinking about coming up here and doing it soon, finding work might be a bit harder.

The labor "boom" is mostly during tourist/construction season which is wrapping up.

Not to say there isn't work though... If you have a marketable skill set.
If your looking to go do logging, it won't be anywhere near Anchorage unless you work for the couple small outfits, most are just a few people deep.


----------

